# ...I am a Champion and you're gonna hear me roar!!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow what a fantastic weekend at the New England show! Pyra is now Champion  she got TWO Best in Show and 3 firsts this weekend! I almost balled my eyes out I couldn't believe it...I'm still getting over the rush  LOL! Hard work pays off. 
Tandie had a great weekend as well! She got 3 firsts as well...which was so exciting!! Can't wait to see what this lil gal does in the future!

Lucius had a blast being a fire ball in the ring but no placements for him...he loved the lure course - it's definitely his calling! :thumbsup:

Anyway....here are a few pictures!!!

CH Pyra .....that sounds good! 








Running the lure course









Top pic is the ribbon that made her CH and the bottom two are the trophies 









Wall climb









And here is me and and my girl with her two Best of Show trophies 









Lucius being a brat...have to hold this boy back sometimes...he is crazy









Getting ready for the lure course, he gets so excited! 



























And here is Tandie!!  she is such a cutie!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations, that is awesome! Tandie looks like she has grown so much! I love all three of your beautiful pups


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Your dogs are so beautiful! Congrats and awesome job all!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats Pyra!! And to you as well Nadia All the hounds look happy and healthy.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful crew!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nadia, I can tell you are bustin' and you should be. Way to go Pyra, you champion! She looks so happy in that second pic. Great pictures of such a memorable event. I am happy for all. (cool trophies, eh?)


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Congrats Nadia! Great job top both you and Pyra!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

LOVE IT!!! Congrats, Coach & CH Pyra!! Good work, so awesome.

Tandie and Lucius, ugh, love em!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wAy to go! That looks like a fun weekend for everybody!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice job. Lookin good!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Applause applause!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  it was such a fun time


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats coach and Pyra!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I feel so privileged to have been there. You are an amazing women, and you have amazing dogs. Always a pleasure seeing you all! I want your foster. I also take credit for my pep talks with Pyra in the holding area.  just messing with you, its all YOU girl, be proud of yourself and your gorgeous pups.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol Ames!!!! It definitely helped I'm sure as she was sooooo excited to see momma  haha I think Haze and Mel would "love" each other!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!! Congratulations!!!!

CH Pyra is definitely a looker!!!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats! Seriously nice looking dogs!


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Amazing! Congrats to the new Champion!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol Ames!!!! It definitely helped I'm sure as she was sooooo excited to see momma  haha I think Haze and Mel would "love" each other!!


hehehe suuuuuure they would  lol I would love him. He is so handsome. damn me being a fur mama, it screws stuff up sometimes


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

If anything maybe a female for Mel? Or does he hate everyone? Lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats chicky!!!!!!! Go Pyra!!! I only need one more weekend probably (unless he bombs) with lou but my new job has that on hold unless I catch a show during the week sigh.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

If I hadn't told a few times already congrats. I love the way that gal has been looking you have done so well and show her in great shape good work...


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

SO happy for you and the girls. Tandie is looking GREAT! Pyra as always is looking amazing. 

love the pic of lucius being a greyhound.


----------

